# [123Systems Announcement] Server Upgrade



## mtwiscool (Nov 13, 2013)

i received this by email a few days ago:

Hello 123 Family! We hope that you are having a fantastic weekend.

In our previous announcement, we mentioned that additional positive news would be coming, and today we have the privilege of informing you of what we have planned in order to improve our services.

At the moment, all of the 123Systems servers are on rented hardware - and admittedly some of the hardware are not so modern, and should be retired. Today we are pleased to announce that we are offering a significant upgrade to your VPS at no additional cost, we are upgrading your server to be on brand new Haswell CPU's as well as SSD cached storage for a huge performance increase!

123Systems have spent a lot of resources the past few months and worked hard in order to invest in moving our infrastructure to fully owned hardware, and we are not settling for anything but the latest and most cutting edge technology. All 123Systems clients will be upgraded at no extra charge to our new owned hardware. Our new fully owned servers include better hardware than our rented infrastructure, we are using brand new CPU's, and they have advanced SSD caching technology giving you excellent speeds! With technology continuing to advance and the popularity of SSD's rising, we are taking advantage of this by SSD caching our servers which provides you with the benefit of speed that SSD's offer without compromising on storage.

During this process, we are also upgrading from RHEL5 to RHEL6 which means we will now have Ubuntu 12.04 (or higher) and Debian 7+ support.

Since the opening of 123Systems in 2010, we have always strived to be an innovative company. Thanks to clients like you, we are very proud to be moving our servers onto fully owned equipment, as this will allow us to provide more competitive services and gives us more control over our infrastructure, which ultimately results to a better experience for you, the valued customer.

As our existing provider we are renting our servers from does not provide colocation services in order to house our new equipment, we are moving our servers into another facility in Dallas called Tierpoint.

During the process of retiring our rented hardware and moving on to our owned equipment located in the Tierpoint Dallas facility, a quick IP change to your VPS is required. We are moving one node at a time and we will begin this process as soon as possible. We aim for all VPS's to be moved onto our owned servers by the end of next week at the latest. You will be emailed with your updated VPS IP address as soon as your VPS has been migrated onto our new equipment.

123systems is committed to providing each and every client with superior service. If you have any feedback or concerns, please feel free to contact us.

Warm Regards,

Copyright 2009-2013 ©
123Systems Solutions™
http://www.123systems.net
Have any questions? Contact us!
https://www.123systems.net/billing/submitticket.php
---------------------
Follow us on Twitter @123Systems
---------------------


----------



## drmike (Nov 13, 2013)

Who writes this sh!t?  Blah blah blah.

_*"Hello 'family' we've been serving your stuff on utter tripe. Sorry about that.  It gets better.  We are moving to TierPoint  ColoCrossing"*_

Tierpoint ehh?  Isn't that where ShardHost just face planted?  Is ColoCrossing flipping servers that quick  ?

SSD upgrades... cache... sounds nice... Intel 520's  ?

(me staples hand).


----------



## sleddog (Nov 13, 2013)

> a quick IP change to your VPS is required

They managed to hide that well.


----------



## mtwiscool (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.tierpoint.com/

that data centre.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 13, 2013)

I wonder if Andrew is still part of the company?

He almost always, if not always, adds his name to his emails.

I would have missed the IP renumber comment if you didn't point it out for sure.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Nov 13, 2013)

I think the email doesn't sound Andrew-like.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Nov 13, 2013)

drmike said:


> Who writes this sh!t?  Blah blah blah.
> 
> _*"Hello 'family' we've been serving your stuff on utter tripe. Sorry about that.  It gets better.  We are moving to TierPoint  ColoCrossing"*_
> 
> ...


Tierpoint isn't CC. Far from it, actually. I've rented from TMS in the past; top notch.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 13, 2013)

ComputerTrophy said:


> Tierpoint isn't CC. Far from it, actually. I've rented from TMS in the past; top notch.


No one is saying CC owns them. CC does colocate in their space, though (or whatever part is in Colo4Dallas).

Francisco


----------



## Jack (Nov 13, 2013)

ComputerTrophy said:


> Tierpoint isn't CC. Far from it, actually. I've rented from TMS in the past; top notch.


I think what he was saying is CC has a large presence there.


----------



## AndrewM (Nov 13, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I wonder if Andrew is still part of the company?
> 
> 
> He almost always, if not always, adds his name to his emails.
> ...


Interesting question indeed. I am still here .

---

All of the information in the above email is accurate. We will be moving from a rented infrastructure to a colo infrastructure on better equipment than we previously used. Clients will receive the mentioned upgrades as a result of the move, including free SSD caching for all prior plans purchased with us. 

The IP change is a minor inconvenience in most cases and from the feedback received, it is quite clear that clients would prefer the additional upgrades and service quality over retaining their old IP address. Additionally, we are not forcing clients to move to a new geographical location and all services will remain in Dallas,TX as they were when originally ordered.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 13, 2013)

Francisco said:


> No one is saying CC owns them. CC does colocate in their space, though (or whatever part is in Colo4Dallas).
> 
> 
> Francisco


It goes Tierpoint : Quadranet : CC.

Or that Quadranet and CC share it. I've seen Quadranet give out CC's test IP as their own.


The rdns on the routes is something like colocrossing.quadranet.com


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 13, 2013)

You don't own your IP space, Andrew?


----------



## AndrewM (Nov 13, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> You don't own your IP space, Andrew?


Aldyric,

That would be an accurate statement, yes.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 13, 2013)

Are you running RHEL on host nodes or just centos?


----------



## lbft (Nov 13, 2013)

123Andrew said:


> I am still here .


Was 123systems bought by someone else?


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Are you running RHEL on host nodes or just centos?


https://www.redhat.com/wapps/store/catalog.html - after checking these prices... do you think it's RedHat?


----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 13, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> https://www.redhat.com/wapps/store/catalog.html - after checking these prices... do you think it's RedHat?


I know! just curious


----------



## bfj (Nov 14, 2013)

Does Limestone know you are leaving?


----------



## MannDude (Nov 14, 2013)

123Andrew said:


> We will be moving from a rented infrastructure to a colo infrastructure on better equipment than we previously used.


Out of curiosity, is this new equipment things you ordered and are shipping to the DC? Is it rent-to-own gear? Or is it gear you bought upfront off of CC (who it's being leased to)?


----------



## AndrewM (Nov 14, 2013)

lbft said:


> Was 123systems bought by someone else?


The company has not been sold. While I understand the many conspiracies that shoot up after a company moves to ColoCrossing, that is not the case here my good sir 



bfj said:


> Does Limestone know you are leaving?


They are aware. We did not have any contractual obligations if this is why you are asking.  LSN currently does not offer a colocation option and at this point it is in the best interest of our company to utilize colocation rather than rent our gear from the DC. While this decision was not based off anything wrong with the LSN infrastructure, they are a fantastic provider and we have zero disputes with how they operate. LSN has been and still is (as of now) a rock solid provider.

It is simply in the best interest for us to cut the renting cord and move to an infrastructure that better suites our needs overall. We will have direct and full access to the gear at tierpoint and will be able to perform tasks much easier with having direct access to the gear.



MannDude said:


> Out of curiosity, is this new equipment things you ordered and are shipping to the DC? Is it rent-to-own gear? Or is it gear you bought upfront off of CC (who it's being leased to)?


Some of the gear was purchased and is being shipped to the DC, the rest of the gear is RTO. This is a massive upgrade for all of our clients and we are very excited to get them moved over to our new gear. Not only will our VPS clients (current and new) be able to take advantage of the new hardware, all webhosting/reseller plans will also be relocated to the newer hardware as well.

Let me know if you have anymore questions!


----------



## SkylarM (Nov 14, 2013)

123Andrew said:


> the rest of the gear is RTO.


I'd imagine there was a good deal there considering all the gear they had been left with. Say no more.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 14, 2013)

Word of advice Andrew - anything you buy from them, get it in writing that it's a purchase and not a lease.  You'll hear all sorts of honeyed words, only to be told later that they never said such things.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 15, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Word of advice Andrew - anything you buy from them, get it in writing that it's a purchase and not a lease.  You'll hear all sorts of honeyed words, only to be told later that they never said such things.


Thats why I asked the question if the coloed gear was actually owned outright by them (purchased, assembled, and shipped to the DC) or if it was RTO gear... or bought from CC.

Best of luck Andrew. You seem like a good guy, I think most of us here just squirm when we see others playing with fire.


----------



## Jack (Nov 15, 2013)

Wouldn't store your card details with CC either Andrew, you get Chuck *auto* charging you for stuff  

Make sure you keep your own spares too, they don't like keeping an inventory.


----------

